# Plasti Dip 18” OEM wheels



## khakivu (Dec 13, 2006)

Has anyone plasti dipped their stock 18” OEM Atlas wheels? Any photos? I just ordered the wheel kit to try it out on my Atlas. The kit is for gloss black but I’ll see what the flat black looks like first before I spray the glossifier. I have a yellow SE and I think it would look great and not break the bank to get the black OEM 20s. We shall see...


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I hope this will help you!

We also bought the full package with Glossifier, but I liked without! 

https://imgur.com/a/S3amlZW


----------



## khakivu (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks. That does help. Just got the kit yesterday. I’ll try it out this weekend and then post pics.


----------



## kkress (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm not a fan of the yellow, but it really looks good with black wheels. We're red on black 20's and I'm kind of wanting the stock 18's for winter. May turn them black too.


----------



## khakivu (Dec 13, 2006)

Here are my results. I like it. Wheels look bigger. Plus it didn’t break the bank doing this. Only about an hour and half to complete my first PlastiDip project.


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

Looks great! I am thinking about this for my white Atlas. I have black winter wheels that I love, so I was thinking of Plastidip for the summer/stock wheels also. Would you mind sharing how much it cost (how many cans you bought), what the process was like, any close up pics, and let me know how it’s holding up (any nicks, peeling, etc.)?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khakivu (Dec 13, 2006)

The Ringer said:


> Looks great! I am thinking about this for my white Atlas. I have black winter wheels that I love, so I was thinking of Plastidip for the summer/stock wheels also. Would you mind sharing how much it cost (how many cans you bought), what the process was like, any close up pics, and let me know how it’s holding up (any nicks, peeling, etc.)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Super easy to do. Like I said it was my first time. I purchased the wheel kit from dipyourcar.com. It was $68 shipped but you can easily piece the kit together yourself. I bought the gloss black kit but didn’t use the gloss. So the kit is actually cheaper. 

$6 per can. One can per wheel.
Wheel cleaner. And tire shine. Shop towels or microfiber towels and 4 kitchen trash bags. And you tube videos. About an hour of your time and you’re have similar results like me. 

I’ve only had them dipped for 3 days so I can’t tell you about the durability let. Hope this helps and answers your questions.


----------



## szatkoff (Jun 1, 2001)

Khakivu - That's rather badass looking. 

Steve


----------



## khakivu (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## The Ringer (Jul 13, 2007)

Very helpful! Thanks, man! Only request, not urgent, some up close pics would be fantastic. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

The black on yellow looks great. Awesome results.


----------

